# Camping Card Scandinavia



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello there,

We are off next week o Norway. Staying in a log cabin but intend to take days out to ski resorts and stay on sites.

Do I Need a camping card Scandinavia?

I have seen the form on the net but bit to late to order now, can I get it at a campsite?

Trev


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

My experience in 2004 was you can get them at campsites but you don't need one especially in Norway.

peedee


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

You can get the card at any campsite in Norway, Sweden or Denmark, it last for a year and is about £8 (Or it was last year). Lucky you to be off to Norway.


----------



## Trond (Nov 30, 2005)

From year 2006 about 200 norwegian camp sites joined this CCS thing but an agreement with the caravan club these sites will also accept Camping Card International. As this is a new thing i asume you will be just fine whitout any card also. Cash and a smile did work for me this year.
Many report slippery roads now, wet ice, so take care and enjoy your stay.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Trev 

From Denmark through Sweden, Finland to North Cape then all their way down the west coast of Norway most site did prefer the Scandinavian card, a lot did accept the UK cards, ACSI & CCint. I found at the first site that required the local card, did sell them on site. 
Try to make Saltstraumen near Bodo, its difficult to comprehend the power of nature till you have seen some of her powers at work. 
Have a great trip.


----------

